# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  Young Black Belt Cichlid wanted

## Brian1976

Hello, I am desperately trying to find a young Black Belt Cichlid and cannot seem to get one anywhere in the UK. I would really appreciate it if anyone in the U.K. Knows of anywhere that sells them or has one for sale, I would be interested. But the size of the fish needs to be about 3-4 inches in size. We have a 300L 4ft tank with lots of depth with other Cichlids in the tank. Many thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Don't know how far you want to travel Brian but here are some http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.u...l58_420997.php

----------

*Brian1976* (01-06-2017)

----------


## Brian1976

Thanks m8.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

